# belarus tractor



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

does anyone know what kind of belarus tractor this is? model number was painted over and can't read serial number very well.


----------



## jesski (Dec 12, 2013)

*Belarus*

Looks like a 520 or mabee an 820. look on the right side of the engine block for a horsepower rating tag in the centerish of the side. if it says between 60-70 hp it is a 500 series tractor. if it's up around 85 or so its an 800 series. (if turbocharged, around 100 and a 900). the "20" signifys 4x4


----------



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks I appreciate your reply! will have to look tomorrow.


----------



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

Does anyone know what kind of engine was used in this tractor as well? Am working on it and need to know what brand of engine it is. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Devin


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First off dwinter16, did you find any numbers on it to determine what model and / or year it is?


----------



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

i believe it is a 520 but year i am not sure on. The number i found i believe to be the serial number is 129055. and also found what i believe to be d-60 but am not for sure. i could not read the numbers the best though because they were painted over. not sure if this will help?


----------



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

also does anyone have a service manual for a 520 belarus that they would be willing to sell for cheap?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

So far, the only reference to the D-60 that you indicated that was on the engine is the Belarus MTZ-520. Looks like you know what you have! As far as manuals go, someone on here may have one. Sorry I can't be of further help.
PS.
Have you had a look on the back of the tractor, behind the seat.... there may be a tag there with all the info you need.


----------



## dwinter16 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am still trying to figure out which engine and tractor this is. If anyone can tell what model number and engine type this is from the pictures that'd be very helpful! AS SOON AS ANYONE CAN HELP WOULD BE GREAT

Thanks


----------



## arie515 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is MTZ / Belarus 52 (520) with D-60 4 cyl water cooled engine.
Made in 1970s.
We stlil stock original parts for this tractor and engines.
Call Ray at 1-855-246-4689 x222

We also sell brand new MTZ/Belarus tractors.
See mtzequipment[dot]com


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

thank you for putting that link in here, I am sure others will be pleased to find your website


----------

